

Microsoft Believes It Is Going to Die (2014) - lmg643
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2468651,00.asp

======
MichaelCrawford
WUT?

"Android should be seen as just an iOS clone, which it is."

Android is dramatically different from iOS, not just from the user's
perspective but from the developer's as well.

